# Light / Sound Machine



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

I've had one of these for years, but wasn't ever really sure what to do with it.

~If you've not seen one, it's like a little box- like an old cassette walkman- with earphones and shades with LEDS. You hear tones and lights flash in sequence through your eyelids.

It induces trance, supposedly by effecting brainwaves.

I stopped using it a few years ago because I felt disturbed, but I now know that the disturbance is my prey and I seek it.
I also now know that deep relaxation is key to letting go (perhaps the simple truth of recovery).

Anyway, It's a real trip. I'm finding big parts of my mind and memory co-allessing.

Anyone ever used one of these?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

The ones I've seen cost too muh. There is a thing called "relaxation induced anxiety", sounds like that may have been what your disturbance was


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

kate_edwin said:


> The ones I've seen cost too muh. There is a thing called "relaxation induced anxiety", sounds like that may have been what your disturbance was


Relaxation induced anxiety? 
lol
Im sorry, that is so funny!
It's only in deep relaxation that you can track the subtle nuances of your disturbances. Any anxiety experienced is not induced by relaxation, it is revealed. Then it can by processed by being observed and experienced.
Sorry if I was rude


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Some people who have a higher emotional norm, in some when they first try relaxation techniques, their body feels like it's abnormal and it triggers stress. Now that you're used to it , it doesn't happen anymore


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

*Light / Sound Machine*

It is called a television set - yea, they cost too much

*I felt disturbed*

May I quote you on that?

It is now time for me to coalesce


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

lol a light and sound machine is not like a tv, if it was we'd all be cured


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

TV - the great tool of depersonalization through isolation









Oh my, visual snow









Adding the human touch


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

kate_edwin said:


> Some people who have a higher emotional norm, in some when they first try relaxation techniques, their body feels like it's abnormal and it triggers stress. Now that you're used to it , it doesn't happen anymore


That's absolutely true, but "induced"?! Bad turn of phrase. There is, of course, gradation in reconnection after dissociation, but relaxation is always a good thing. You may well feel anxiety in the process of relaxation, but that's because your body is telling you to. Just feel it and there's no issue.

LSMs are just trance toys, really, but they're no more expensive than i-pods, and everyone seems to find the money for their games consoles! I don't need one. I can trance at will.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

Sorry, that was quite pompous of me. lol
The point is that if you seek out your physical tension - without having anything to do with thoughts or emotions - processing happens.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

Love the pics Viz


----------



## ladybugz (Feb 6, 2011)

Brilliant, Visual..as always!


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

You all just made my day!










Oh dear! How does all this potty humor keep getting in here? [ "The dirty mind is a perpetual feast" - Horace Rumpole (original author unknown) ]


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

ladybugz said:


> Brilliant, Visual..as always!


Lady,


----------

